# Tegu setup



## scrapper61 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey can u guys look at my tegu setup? i took a video becuase i dont know how to work the pictures on here lol. The music is wack hahahaha but check it out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG37uw2hpUg&feature=channel_video_title subscribe haha


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks good for a water dragon. You should focus more so on width and length rather than height.

Exactly how tall is the cage and how far away is the uvb from the tegu? Are you using a compact florescent light?

You don't have a hide but with deep enough substrate you should be good.

I'm not sure if it's just me, but is that a screen cage? If so whats your humidity, it looks pretty dry in the cage. You have anything to measure your temps and humidity?

Not trying to sound mean with the above, it's just a few questions and concerns i have and i'm sure all will need to know in order to help. 

The tegu is beautiful btw!


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 5, 2011)

Needs to be longer so he can roam. Needs the hot basking spot and a cool side. Needs a hide. My gu's like to climb. I know, wierd. Most are ground dwellers. I'd love to have your enclosure for my water dragons.


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 5, 2011)

You should do what I did to mine . Flip it on its side for more of a length. It helps .


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 5, 2011)

that enclosure probably won't work too well for a tegu for many reasons (most of them highlighted in strange_evil's comment)
right now the bulb looks to be too far away from the basking site. what are the temps?
Do you have a uvb bulb? the rays may not be reaching the ground level.
You need enough length in the enclosure for thermoregulation and roaming space.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 5, 2011)

my tegu looks alil smaller than urs but this is my set up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SrMuUkCgQ4


----------



## james.w (Aug 5, 2011)

It is wrong in just about every way.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Aug 6, 2011)

It would be right in every way for a water dragon, but for this guy, you basically just need to flip everything around. He needs WAY more floor space, and there's no way he's receiving any of the uv from those lamps..


----------

